# MICROMASTER 420 Netzanschluss



## Vbxler (2 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine frage zur Verwendung eines 
MICROMASTER 420 6SE6420-2AC23-0CA1 EINGEBAUTEM KLASSE A FILTER 3AC200-240V +10/-10% 47-63HZ 3 KW


Kann man diesen Umformer auch mit einer Phase 230V betreiben,
oder geht das nur mit 3Phasen 230???



Danke für eure Hilfe!


Vbxler


----------



## 190B (2 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Vbxler,

das geht. Über diesen Link kannst Du Dir das Handbuch downloaden:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24523400


----------



## Vbxler (2 Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info, 
dann kann ich den vorhandenen Umformer verwenden!

Da lediglich eine Wasserpumpe betrieben wird, sollte der erforderliche Moment 
für die Pumpe ohne Probleme erreicht werden.


Ist die 3AC230V Einspeisung für die USA gedacht?

Bei uns gibt es das ja so nicht, ausser mit einem Trafo.


Vbxler


----------



## 190B (2 Dezember 2012)

Ich kenn z.B. aus dem Steinkohlebergbau das 3 X 230VAC-Netz. Dort wird damit hauptsächlich die Beleuchtung betrieben.


----------



## mariob (2 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
der meckert also nicht herum wenn der keine 3 Phasen hat? Interessant.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## doctorVLT (3 Dezember 2012)

*Meckert nicht*

Hi,
der MM420 ist ähnlich wie der Danfoss VLT 2800 gebaut...nur ohne Drosseln usw.
Alles optional.

Trtozdem sind viele dieser geräte mit ner B6 Schaltung ausgerüstet die man auch nur mit L1 und N anschliessen kann. Gedacht aber für 3 x 230V wie typischerweise in Asien usw. verfügbar.

Man sollte aber dann die Unsymetrische Belastung und FI- Problematik beachten!

Ansonsten haben die FU´s die Netzphasenüberwachung im Zwischenkreis (Rippel/Welligkeit der ZK Spannung)

In den meisten Fällen so betreibbar, aber bei zu starker Last könnte eine demensprechende Fehlermeldung kommen. Sonst ne Gute Sache um recht variabel an Schukodose nen FU mit dahinterliegneden 3Phasen Motor in z.B Dreieck 230V zu betreiben.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Vbxler (3 Dezember 2012)

Ich werde ihn gleich morgen mal anschliessen und testen ob er läuft.
Der Betrieb des Motors in Stern 400V muss ja auch möglich sein.

Vbxler


----------



## magmaa (3 Dezember 2012)

Du kannst auch einen Motors in 400V Stern anschließen aber das bringt nix, weil mehr als 230V bringt der Umrichter nicht am Ausgang!


----------



## 190B (3 Dezember 2012)

magmaa schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einen Motors in 400V Stern anschließen aber das bringt nix, weil mehr als 230V bringt der Umrichter nicht am Ausgang!



Aber sicher, dafür habe ich einen Umrichter. Siehe Seite 66 des Handbuchs.
Entweder 230V im Dreieck oder 400V im Stern.


----------



## magmaa (3 Dezember 2012)

Anschließen kann man den Motor schon in Stern  ...

aber bei 1AC 230V am Eingang des Umrichters kommen hinten auch nicht mehr raus 
oder mir ist entgangen das das MM420 ein Hochsetzsteller on board hat?


----------



## Vbxler (4 Dezember 2012)

Aber wenn ich einen Umrichter mit 230V Einspeisung habe, 
dann müste doch immer eine Spannungserhöhung vorhanden sein,
denn wenn ich einen 

MICROMASTER 420 6SE6420-2AB21-5BA1
1AC200-240V +10/-10% 47-63HZ KONSTANTMOMENT  1,5 KW

verwende, kann ich den Motor doch auch in Stern am Umrichter betreiben.

Jedenfalls geht das bei den Umrichtern von Lenze:
Einspeisung 230V -> Motor wird in Stern angeklemmt.


----------



## doctorVLT (4 Dezember 2012)

*Glaub ich nicht...*

Hi,

wie zuvor gesagt kann der *FU NUR 0-100% der Versorgungsspannung *an den Motorklemmen ausgeben.
Wenn du den Motor trotzdem in Stern 400V Anschliesst gibt es Drehmomenteinbussen da verkehrte U/f- Kennlinie. Bis 230V also etwa 25 bis 30Hz geht es noch gut, ab dann kommt Felschwächbereich!

Physik kann man nicht besch****

Das ist bei den meisten FU´s das gleiche. Egal ob Siemens MIcromaster, Sinamics usw. oder Lenze 8200 , 8400, motec usw oder auch SEW Movitrac, Movidrive und auch Danfoss VLT´s....


Evtl. gibts Verwechselung mit sog. 87Hz- Kennlinie. Da wird aber auch der 230V Dreieck/400V Stern Motor in Dreieck verschalten und mit bis 400V 87Hz betrieben. Aber in Dreieck zum höheren STrom usw.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Dezember 2012)

100% ACK
Mir ist auch kein FU bekannt, der eine höhere Spannung als die Versorgungsspannung ausgibt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## miami (4 Dezember 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Mir ist auch kein FU bekannt, der eine höhere Spannung als die Versorgungsspannung ausgibt.


Der MM410 scheint es zu können (aber nur 110V -> 230V): http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11647131


----------



## magmaa (4 Dezember 2012)

Kann mich nur doctorVLT anschließen 




> wie zuvor gesagt kann der *FU NUR 0-100% der Versorgungsspannung *an den Motorklemmen ausgeben.
> Wenn du den Motor trotzdem in Stern 400V Anschliesst gibt es  Drehmomenteinbussen da verkehrte U/f- Kennlinie. Bis 230V also etwa 25  bis 30Hz geht es noch gut, ab dann kommt Felschwächbereich!
> 
> Physik kann man nicht besch****



Und mehr als Eingangsspannung ausgeben kann der Sinamics S120 mit Active Line Modul, weil er einen Hochsetzsteller hat aber das ist ne andere Liga zum MM420


----------



## Vbxler (5 Dezember 2012)

Danke an alle für die rege Hilfe.

Ich werde einen passenden Umrichter besorgen (3AC400) und kann somit ruhig schlafen.


Vbxler


----------



## magmaa (8 Dezember 2012)

Was spricht dagegen den Motor in Dreieck anzuschließen?


----------



## Vbxler (8 Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte bedenken, wenn ich einen Umformer der für 3AC240V
ausgelegt ist, nur mit 1AC240V versorge und bei starker Belastung
den erforderlichen Moment nicht erbringt.

Aber es hat sich beim letzten Besuch auf der Baustelle gezeigt,
 dass die jetzt eine andere Pumpe als vereinbart eingebaut haben.
Der Motor hat jetzt 380/660V, also komme ich an einer 400V Einspeisung nicht herum.


Vbxler


----------

